# my corn ate



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

people at the chat the other day new the story
but my corn missed a few meals and i got scared
but right now i brained a small pinkie and placed it in front of the cave
left it alone for 20 minutes and nothing
so i picked up the cave and kinda of dropped in on top of him.and his reaction was to attack it then swallow it








im so happy


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

thats cool, has he not been eating? wut kinda corn is is?? is it the on in the pic?

im gettin one soon im adopting







but it says it takes about a month and its been 2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow thats sick. Glad my snake eats without that


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

KeemCambell said:


> thats cool, has he not been eating? wut kinda corn is is?? is it the on in the pic?
> 
> im gettin one soon im adopting
> 
> ...










same sexy beast from tjose feeding pics


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

told you... he'd eat when he was hungry!


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i love corns but my mom is terrified of snakes to bad too


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> told you... he'd eat when he was hungry!
> [snapback]790814[/snapback]​










your right 
he had 2 pinkies yesterday
time to get larger food


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: your right
> he had 2 pinkies yesterday
> time to get larger food
> [snapback]805976[/snapback]​


my sanke is at the point where one mouse isnt enough but a hmster is to big, and he wont eat 2 mice in a row ether, so im going to the pet store like everyweek cause hes always hungry


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> my sanke is at the point where one mouse isnt enough but a hmster is to big, and he wont eat 2 mice in a row ether, so im going to the pet store like everyweek cause hes always hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well do u feed frozen
i stock up and have plenty in the freezer


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> well do u feed frozen
> i stock up and have plenty in the freezer
> [snapback]806593[/snapback]​


iv tried frozen with him but he never eats them, iv tried all the secrets to with the frozen ones and all he eats is the live ones, hes getting pretty big to, just started though acting like he was hungry more often, trying to avoid power feeding him though cause i dont like that,

hes like 3ft and maybe 2" thick around , ill post a pic as soon as he finishs sheding, hes a mean guy though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> iv tried frozen with him but he never eats them, iv tried all the secrets to with the frozen ones and all he eats is the live ones, hes getting pretty big to, just started though acting like he was hungry more often, trying to avoid power feeding him though cause i dont like that,
> 
> hes like 3ft and maybe 2" thick around , ill post a pic as soon as he finishs sheding, hes a mean guy though
> 
> ...


you can always get a snake to eat dead mice
just takes time and patience
and its well worth it


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> you can always get a snake to eat dead mice
> just takes time and patience
> and its well worth it
> [snapback]806606[/snapback]​


ill give it a shot, im gonna go get him one before christmas and ill see if he eats a frozen one :nod:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> ill give it a shot, im gonna go get him one before christmas and ill see if he eats a frozen one :nod:
> [snapback]806656[/snapback]​


try cutting the head open and expose the brains
that works 90% of the time


----------

